# Animal Stories



## TheGreatGatsby

*A place to tell public and intimate animal stories*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

> When Marybeth Jeitner saw this brightly-colored lobster sitting in a tank at the supermarket, she knew it was something special. How special? According to the University of Maine Lobster Institute, the odds of finding a yellow lobster are one in 30 million............
> 
> The yellow lobster is now safe and happy in her new home in the Seacoast Science Center in Rye, New Hampshire.



Rare, Yellow Lobster Rescued From Florida Supermarket


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Saw my first wild owl last night. Was on the couch watching tv when I noticed something in my peripheral vision. Thought a balloon blew into the tree at first, then watching it realized it was a bird. Thought it was one of the predatory hawks we have here that eat smaller birds thenr ealized its' wingspan was too big. Staring at it a bit I gradually realized it was an owl. And it's big black eyes were looking right at me. Thinking of a recent 'real aliens abduction' movie, one taking place in Alaska...I remember they used an owl metaphor for aliens peering through windows at people. So I thought to myself, I hope that's really an owl...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Dog dies from exhaustion after rescuing seven people from earthquake


----------



## waltky

Dog saves little girl from rattlesnake...

*Dog rescued from shelter saves little girl from dangerous snake*
_Sat May 14, 2016 - The Deluca family rescued Haus the German Shepherd from a Florida animal shelter. Now, he's returned the favor._


> The family is calling the recently adopted 2-year-old dog a hero after he saved their 7-year-old daughter, Molly, from a possible bite from a venomous Eastern Diamondback rattlesnake.  "He kept jumping back and then forward... and he did it three times. He had every opportunity to run but he didn't," Donya Deluca told CNN affiliate WFLA. She thinks the dog was protecting Molly, keeping himself between the child and the snake.
> 
> His act of bravery cost him, though. Haus was bleeding when he was taken to a vet in Tampa. When his leg was shaved, he had three bite marks.  The dog is being treated with painkillers and anti-venom medication and is expected to recover, although he may have some kidney damage. Money donated via a fund-raising website is helping to pay his expensive medical costs.
> 
> So far, people have given almost $50,000, more than the family expected. "PLEASE -- we feel we have plenty to care for Haus' needs," said the website entry. Any money raised above the medical bills will go to a dog rescue operation and other charities, according to the posts.  "It shows you that a rescue dog, for us, paid it forward by protecting my family," Adam DeLuca told WFLA.  But for Molly, he's just a regular pooch.  "He's a cute dog. I like to smoosh his face," she said.
> 
> Rescue dog saves little girl from dangerous snake - CNN.com


----------



## skye

Kevin the permanently surprised cat has a story to inspire you


it's not funny it's an illness may the owner who rescued him be blessed forever and may the cat be blessed forever too!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> Kevin the permanently surprised cat has a story to inspire you
> 
> 
> it's not funny it's an illness may the owner who rescued him be blessed forever and may the cat be blessed forever too!



"His day-to-day activities consist of sitting in the pot plants in the garden, *sleeping with his face in shoes and biting people's feet.*"


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*Parrot could help prosecute murder suspect*

According to the parrot:



> “Where will I go,” she replied.
> 
> Then, in what family believes are his last words, "Don’t f----ing shoot.”
> 
> “I believe with all my heart that those are the last words of Marty,” says former wife Christine Keller. “I recognize two different voices screaming and yelling and it always ends with, ‘Don’t f---ing shoot.'"



Parrot could help prosecute murder suspect


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

‘World’s saddest orangutan’ kept in chains for years enjoys new life


----------



## waltky

Dog dies from exhaustion after rescuing seven people from earthquake

The dog looks emaciated...

... mebbe he died from starvation.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

waltky said:


> Dog dies from exhaustion after rescuing seven people from earthquake
> 
> The dog looks emaciated...
> 
> ... mebbe he died from starvation.



I saw this story about a month back. Yea, that's probably more likely. Dog's definitely a big time hero though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Tim the Kenyan elephant seeks out human help after being hurt by spear


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog! Saying comes true at last as canines frolic in front of the camera



> Richard, 44, does not know  what happened to Rosie’s mother but says the fox was the only survivor after her father killed her siblings when she was an infant.
> 
> He then hand-reared her before she had even opened her eyes.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Mice watch out: Larry the cat to stay at 10 Downing Street


----------



## IsaacNewton

Starts at :10


----------



## skye

*Cute Puppy Shower: Rescued Pup Enjoys Bath Time*


----------



## skye

but...reality  is....dogs don't like baths!

 like baths!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

What an amazing dog!


----------



## yiostheoy

Yay!  Happy ending.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dogs and cats are so forgiving.

Horses probably are too.


----------



## yiostheoy

skye said:


> *Cute Puppy Shower: Rescued Pup Enjoys Bath Time*


My cat hated baths as a kitten and still does now.

I had to wash all the fleas off him soon after he was born.

His feral momma cat was loaded with fleas.

It took several soapy baths.

He screamed bloody murder though it all.


----------



## yiostheoy

Delta4Embassy said:


> Saw my first wild owl last night. Was on the couch watching tv when I noticed something in my peripheral vision. Thought a balloon blew into the tree at first, then watching it realized it was a bird. Thought it was one of the predatory hawks we have here that eat smaller birds thenr ealized its' wingspan was too big. Staring at it a bit I gradually realized it was an owl. And it's big black eyes were looking right at me. Thinking of a recent 'real aliens abduction' movie, one taking place in Alaska...I remember they used an owl metaphor for aliens peering through windows at people. So I thought to myself, I hope that's really an owl...


You can often hear owls screeching at night just as it gets pitch black out.

That's when they wake up and take over the skies from the hawks which are day raptors.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

This capybara is taking a shower at an Rio DJ Olympic golf course:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

-King penguin Sir Nils Olav at Edinburgh Zoo is now a brigadier. This is yet another honor by the Norwegian Army, adding to his already impressive clutch of military titles. The highly decorated penguin inspected the troops before having a medal attached to his wings.-


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> -King penguin Sir Nils Olav at Edinburgh Zoo is now a brigadier. This is yet another honor by the Norwegian Army, adding to his already impressive clutch of military titles. The highly decorated penguin inspected the troops before having a medal attached to his wings.-



They all have to wait while it scratches for fleas. That brig's personal secretary/assistant should be fired.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

TheGreatGatsby said:


>




I can not watch that.

but thank you ....I can not see sad animal stories.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## skye

Love it LOL ......guilty and adorable!!!!!     ^^^^^^


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

......after some   time...a happy ending!


----------



## skye

But this is my favorite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Dog going crazy when he see his owner after 3 years - ORIGINAL VIDEO*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*Bear Rescue*



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Muhammed

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ‘World’s saddest orangutan’ kept in chains for years enjoys new life


If Barry had a son he could look like that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Muhammed

TheGreatGatsby said:


>


That is a really strange dog. I can't blame the cat for being a little bit confused or freaked out.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*Dog Kitted Out in Soccer Team's Colors Adorably Celebrates Goal*


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Woman sitting outside playing games on her phone records a big black bear coming up to her and giving her a good sniff. She sent a photo to her son in the house with the message: "help me." He thought she just got a new app or something, but then realized it was real when she sent another message saying, "don't make a lot of noise."



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Giving A Homeless Hermit Crab A New Home 



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*Kitten Lives Matter*



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Partial Video Description:
We had 6 heavily poisoned cats in our vet clinic today. The stupid owner gave them an anti worm medicine for heavy dogs he still had just to save money.
The package of the medicine shows a cat symbol with a red circle and cross on it and the clear text " Not to be used on cats! ".
Idiotic retardet moron!



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Kangaroo In The Dunnny



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## skye

These story gives hope in humanity...


Known as ‘the cat man of Aleppo’, Mohammed Alaa Jaleel has taken in more than one hundred felines left behind as war continues to disrupt the nation.
Despite being exposed to the horrors of the war on an almost daily basis, Mr Jaleel said he would never leave his furry friends behind.

“I said I’ll stay with them no matter what happens,” he told BBC.

“Someone who has mercy in their heart for humans has mercy for every living thing.”



Aleppo's 'cat man' forms sanctuary in Syria to care for 100 abandoned cats




Bless him and the likes of him all around the world.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## skye

^^^^^^      a cockroach?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> ^^^^^^      a cockroach?



Could be I guess.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*Bemused Capybara Babysits Chirpy Chicks*



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

'World's prettiest dog' becomes social media sensation because of her gorgeous hair


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Damn! Cold hearted bitch!

Watch What Penguin Does When He Comes Home To Cheating Wife


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Muhammed

Saw a little pit bull in my yard today. She started bearing down like she was going to shit in my yard. I yelled at her and pointed to the neighbors yard.She scampered off. Her tail was between her legs, so she probably wasn't going to take a dump in my yard. Dogs tend to avoid shitting on their own tails. They are not like Hippo's who shit and twirl their tails in the shit stream to splash their tail-flingings over every living being within 30 to 50 yards.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

Mr. Fry is a saluki mix from Arizona Greyhound Rescue. He loves to bask in the sun, so he takes his bed with him to a sunny spot for a nice afternoon nap. Mr. Fry also will carry his bed with him to be near his humans if they moved into another room.

Mr. Fry and His Traveling Bed



love puppy


----------



## skye

In a forest in Russia, one local woman says she found an injured young roe deer and that it now lives like a domestic pet in her family's home. The deer is back to full strength after being fed for several months on baby milk formula. (Nov. 27)


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*Kitten Avoids Death*



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

This dog listens better than most humans.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## skye

OMGGGGGGGG    ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

That puppy is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    adorable adorable!


Thank you for posting!


----------



## skye

Talking Husky  puppy


----------



## basquebromance

baby Hippo born in Canada zoo!


----------



## skye

Cute Black Bear Cub Hand Raised After Being Orphaned


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> Cute Black Bear Cub Hand Raised After Being Orphaned



I wish I could hibernate.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Bear And Tiger Say Farewell To Brother Lion After 15 Years Of Friendship








> Three animals went viral last year after the story of their friendship surfaced the net. The lion, bear, and tiger had shared a tortured past from infancy and through it, they became inseparable friends.





> Unfortunately, the operation revealed the worst. “During the procedure, our veterinarians discovered that over 80% of Leo’s liver was full of inoperable masses.”


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

> The two surviving brothers then paid a heart-wrenching tribute to Leo the lion when they first saw the lion statue for the first time.










> Guests watched as the two brothers investigated the statue and rubbed themselves against it, showing love for their dearly departed brother.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

> Upon searching the house, the officers entered the basement and found the three animals caged up and kept in poor conditions.










> Surprisingly enough, even after they were rescued the BLT preferred staying together and the sanctuary allowed them to share the same living space. They played, ate and napped together like a proper family!


----------



## skye

A beautiful story by itself





lovelovelovelovelove


----------



## skye

she has grown in these few weeks.....I love you!!!!


----------



## EvilCat Breath

One of my customers had an ancient cocker spaniel named Goldie.  Goldie was old and blind.  Her owner took her to the park and carried her to the grass.  Goldie never left where she sat.  She was blind and afraid.

Goldie was sitting in her spot when a horribly filthy stray dog came up to her. The man didn't think this stray was dangerous so he let the two dogs sniff one another.  This stray did something very strange.  It put its shoulder against the side of the cocker spaniel and the two of them went across the park.    Goldie got to sniff every tree in that park.  

When it was time to go.  The man picked up his cocker spaniel and put her in the car.  When he went to the driver's side to get in himself, there was that filthy old stray waiting patiently by the door.

Hmmm.

He let the dog in and dropped her off at my shop.  It was a very strange dog.  Cleaned up, the filthy stray was a snow white American Eskimo.  He named her Lady.   Lady  and Goldie were inseparable.   Lady  always had her side up against Goldie's and Goldie had plenty of places to go.


----------



## skye

Bless this woman forever!  she is not rich or anything but she has a big heart! 



Zoologist cares for baby chimps in her Cuban flat


----------



## skye

How strange is this  news....not an animal but a lobster

*132-year-old lobster set free after decades of captivity...*

poor thing ....hope some  stupid ignorant  savage  doesn't eat it now.....may be it shouldn't have been released


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Remarkable footage shows cockatoos 'drumming' for love


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> How strange is this  news....not an animal but a lobster
> 
> *132-year-old lobster set free after decades of captivity...*
> 
> poor thing ....hope some  stupid ignorant  savage  doesn't eat it now.....may be it shouldn't have been released



That's got to be generations of restaurant workers. I don't know how he lived that long. It must've been a standard to let him be.


----------



## skye

Bubblo Picasso, Michael Jackson's former pet chimp to send art world ape with exhibition of his paintings








Bubbles the chimp, who once went on tour with Michael Jackson, now spends most of his time painting - and his artworks are about to go on display in Florida






Read more: Michael Jackson's chimp Bubbles is now an artist | Daily Mail Online


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

YT Description: This is a Blind Raccoon. He is at least 5 years old and has been coming to our house for about 5 years. There is something wrong with his tapetum lucidum. His eyes shine bright green during the day. He is at least partially blind. He walks into things. He is afraid of the wind, high grass, birds, and snow.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

Einstein the parrot invites owner to candlelight dinner


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> Einstein the parrot invites owner to candlelight dinner



Parrot is smarter than some posters here.


----------



## IsaacNewton

skye said:


> Kevin the permanently surprised cat has a story to inspire you
> 
> 
> it's not funny it's an illness may the owner who rescued him be blessed forever and may the cat be blessed forever too!



That cat looks like the little kid in Shane.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*Meerkat Pups In The Wild*



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## skye

That was my Georgie whom I  loved with all my heart he is gone (tumours  so sad) I adored him














I switched to a cat .....he is my baby now....such a sweetie ....Tobie ....adore him too.....he is a Russian Blue


----------



## skye

Toby


----------



## skye

I love that cat.   ^^^


----------



## skye

My Georgie  with me 
before he died  a few years ago ....I miss him..... so much


----------



## skye

my poor gone baby


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Second Family Pet Killed By Bobcat


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*A Bear Of A Time!*



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## skye

TheGreatGatsby said:


> *A Bear Of A Time!*
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available





That's incredible !!!!!so funny!!! and he is so well behaved    he even waves to other passengers.. never seen anything like it!!!


----------



## Divine Wind

In 1984(?), I found a Siamese looking cat in a USMC shipping container and took it home to my wife.  I was a young, aggressive Marine in those days and, while I was never (well, rarely except for throwing rolled up socks to drive it away) abusive to the cat, I never showed it any affection either.  Zero.  When we moved for CA to FL, I made her leave the cat behind with her aunt, who took great care of it, but saddened my wife.  Years later, after we divorced, I felt regrets about that cat.

Flash forward to around 2005 and I'm  on an afternoon jog after a late summer thunderstorm and spot what looks like a dead Siamese kitten stretched out face-down and soaking wet.  Usually dead critters are on their side or Tango Uniform so this one looked odd albeit still dead.  I stopped and nudged it with my foot.  It was alive.  Barely.  It was tiny with funny spots that looked like healed burn patches on it's tail and head.  I draped it over my arm and jogged the two miles back to my hotel after stopping for a grilled chicken sandwich and fries to go.  I asked the restaurant workers if anyone wanted a free cat.  No one did.  Back at the hotel with my dinner in one hand and the kitten on my opposite arm, I asked everyone there if someone wanted a cat.  No takers.  I went to my room, dried off the cat then hopped in the shower.  The kitten was very weak and I fed it a piece of chicken.  I'd saved a quarter of the meat on my sandwich figuring it would last it a full day.  Within a few hours the meat was gone and the kitten started to perk up.  Long story short, I ended up taking the cat  home and asked the wife (Wife 2.0)if we could keep it.  She quickly consented.  Although my wife took care of it and our other pets, there was no doubt that cat was mine.  It must have remembered I saved it's ass because it was always near me.  I considered this karma for the first Siamese cat I found and was able to redeem myself by saving a second one.  After all, what are the odds of rescuing not just one, but two Siamese cats?  I'd seen feral kittens before, but all ran from me and I never tried to catch one.  Never left any for dead.  Just pure happenstance to find two alive.

Oh yeah, those "burn" marks?  Ring worm.  I got a dose on my arm (cured with daily vinegar applications) but the vet bill for the cat (including neutering) was over $300.  Proof again TANSTAAFL.

Sope (Sophelia) 1984






Pancho (Pancho Barnes) 2005ish


----------



## Divine Wind

A second pic of Pancho all growed up.  Not very clear.


----------



## Divine Wind

This is a much better pick of both Pancho and Amie. They got along great.  The secret, of course, is to get the cat first then the pup:


----------



## skye

Thai dog travels to USA for congenital heart defect surgery

I love when I see kindness   towards animals like this .....taking care of their pets.....who really    are like family.....(((love)))




The finest breed: UI vet fixes Thai dog's heart


  Nana the 3-year-old Chihuahua has a  new chance on life


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Dog Owner's Shock as Pet Golden Retriever Gives Birth to Incredibly Rare Green Puppy


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

This is so unbelievable ...all and all it's very funny  too....a funny animal story LOL  ....apart from the tragedy


" A jury has convicted a western Michigan woman of first-degree murder in the shooting death of her husband in a crime apparently witnessed by the man’s pet parrot."

 the pet parrot, Bud, repeated “don’t (expletive) shoot” 


My GOD   please Bless that parrot!










Michigan woman convicted of murder in parrot case


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*From Yesterday*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

Sad and very touching. Cena.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



  I've never wanted to be a disabled squirrel more than I do right now.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lol....  That should have been a funny Skye!!
  That chick was HOT!!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Gracie

TheGreatGatsby said:


>


I follow The Dodo on twitter and on youtube. I generally avoid pet threads/tweeters because I hate seeing the abuse shown as well as the feel good stuff, but took at chance and peeked in here just now and saw your post. Thank you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Gracie said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I follow The Dodo on twitter and on youtube. I generally avoid pet threads/tweeters because I hate seeing the abuse shown as well as the feel good stuff, but took at chance and peeked in here just now and saw your post. Thank you.
Click to expand...


Mostly positive stuff here; but no prohibition on the negative stories.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Gracie

I close my eyes and scroll real fast. I know there is no limit of what can be shown and most folks mean well when they post pics of abused animals...but speaking for myself, and its MY problem, is I cannot see such things. It makes me literally kill crazy. I want to hunt those people down and do to them what they did to the animal. I can't sleep, the images haunt me, I get stressed. So...I avoid such threads. But I wanted to thank you for the good/nice vids and pics..which shows you have a good heart. 

And now..I leave you to your thread and wish you much thanks for having that good heart.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

One of Top Comments: 



> Raised better than children today.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

> OK you damn dip shit's. Your calling these guys names because they let it go and you don't think it has a mother. If you knew what you are talking about you would know that the mother leaves new born fawns alone for their own safety because of scent. New born fawns have very little scent, but predators can easily detect their mothers from a distance by smell. Since the tiny fawn can't possibly escape a predator and the mother can't defend it she stays away so predators like coyotes, bears, wolves, etc don't find and kill her baby. She comes back every few hours to let it nurse and moves it to a new spot to keep scent down to a minimum. This the most effective method the deer have and within a matter of weeks the fawn will be strong enough, nimble enough and smart enough to evade most predators. If you don't leave it alone you are practically giving it a death sentence for multiple reasons. Unless the fawn is in trouble and clearly struggling for it's life you should back away and leave immediately so it will go back and lay down where it is hidden from view. If you really care about the fawn you need to leave it alone.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

He is a musicologist...and he is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!



*Dog interrupts Orchestra concert*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Funniest Fish Market Ever


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Sensitive, so I'll not embed the vid of Mother cat's tears for her dead kitten. Definitely worth a watch. It proves that cats (some at least) can actually shed tears. Heart wrenching! Check YT if interested.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Cat Obeys Traffic Light



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## skye

Packs of African Wild Dogs Vote on Group Decisions by Sneezing................I never knew this,





According to new research, if enough animals in the pack sternutate, that constitutes a quorum that it's time to get up and go hunting.

"The more sneezes that occurred, the more likely it was that the pack moved off and started hunting. The sneeze acts like a type of voting system," says Jordan.


My God bless  and protect all animals on earth....



"The sneezes act as a type of quorum, and the sneezes have to reach a certain threshold before the group changes activity," says one of the team, researcher Andrew King of Swansea University.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## namvet

so they were fishing one day


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

not a story per se...it's just that I  totally adore him.....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I wish my cat loved me this much; but the truth is she'd get called away by the first can of food....



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

I thought this was beautiful.   


WATCH: Dog Cries with Joy as Air National Guard Member Comes Home - Breitbart


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

Love it!!!!!!!!! ^^^^     Thank you!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

This is just unbelievable sweet......

baby wants to scare everybody!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## buttercup

I love this thread!


----------



## buttercup




----------



## buttercup




----------



## skye

We love love love creatures ...all animals .....love!!!!!!!!!!!!! lil babies that we adore!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

Love it!   ^^^


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



You know? yesterday I was watching exactly that ^^^^^ and I almost posted it ...

Isn't it the sweetest and funniest thing????? what an adorable dog!


----------



## skye

Another adorable pup! 


luv


----------



## basquebromance

Poland’s most powerful politician reads book about cats in parliament


----------



## buttercup




----------



## buttercup




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Definitely fake, but funny.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

8 JAN 2018
Whale saves unsuspecting snorkeler from shark by hiding her under fin


The whale pushes the snorkeler from the shark in the amazing video 







The 50,000-pound humpback whale took it upon itself to push the snorkeler through the water


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> *A place to tell public and intimate animal stories*


I walk my little dog off leash in this park after dark. All by myself I see a coyote run by me and my dog is chasing it. Next thing the coyote is chasing my dog. I’m freaking out because I know what the coyote is doing. He ain’t playing around. I finally get my dog on the leash and the coyote approaches. It realized it missed its opportunity for an easy dinner. Now it’s deciding if it should take him from me. It’s circling about ten feet away. I get in the car and it walks by my headlights and looks at me as if to say “next time”

I bet it wasn’t alone.

My brother says they are in heat and hungry this time of year.


----------



## skye

Momma Duck Teaching her Ducklings !


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


>


I would have shot and gutted it and then helped it get out


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have shot and gutted it and then helped it get out
Click to expand...


Goes against my sense of fair play. But I eat chicken and hamburgers; so maybe I'm a hypocrite.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have shot and gutted it and then helped it get out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goes against my sense of fair play. But I eat chicken and hamburgers; so maybe I'm a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

I know but she’s probably gonna die anyways and she’s already hung up ready to be gutted.

It takes a lot of work to shoot, track, gut, drag back a deer. Over half the works already done here


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

GOD Bless all animals on earth great and small

Animals ARE NOT TROPHIES!  NO TROPHY HUNTING!

GOD KNOWS THAT.

That's all I will say....those who have ears listen. Protect animals!

 that's UNNEGOTIABLE...that's a Spiritual Law.

Thank you Sir.




this is another animal story I found today!

Louis, 18, a male gorilla who has been at the zoo since July 2004, is keeping his hands clean by choosing to walk around on two legs, according to an Associated Press report:



Philadelphia Zoo gorilla prefers to walk around like a human


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

I found this online, the image  tells a beautiful story, it made my day!

the captions says:

"Our cow wasn't feeling good so last night, my son went outside to spend time with her.I woke up morning and found this"


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*Duck Gets New Prosthetic Feet*






Duck waddles again thanks to his brand new prosthetic BOOTS to replace the feet torn off by predator | Daily Mail Online


----------



## skye

(((( Bless them both!  )))


----------



## skye




----------



## JoeMoma

A man is driving down a deserted country road when he has a blowout. Not having a spare he finally finds a house and asks the lady if he can use her phone to call for a tow-truck. As she opens the door for him to come in, a Three Legged Pig runs out.  He asks "why does that Pig only have three legs?" She says that they had a fire and the pig woke everybody up and then went back and brought the dog out. He said "but why does the Pig only have three legs?"  She said well another time my son was playing on the ice and it broke and he fell in and the Pig ran to the barn and got a rope and saved him. Again he asked "why does the Pig only have three legs?" After all the Pig did for us, it didn't seem right to eat him all at once. 

source: Three Legged Pig Joke - Animal Jokes


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Woolly mammoths will come to life and SAVE the Arctic, says scientist | Daily Mail Online


----------



## skye

An old blue heeler named Max remained by the side of a three-year-old girl and led searchers to her after she spent more than 15 hours lost in rugged bushland on Queensland. 



"He never left her sight"

"Max is 17 years old, deaf and partially blind."

For his good work in keeping the little girl safe, Max has now been declared an honorary police dog.MAX!






Loyal blue heeler stays with three-year-old lost in bush overnight


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

Yes..... it is ugly ....and it is a spider, and many of us don't like  spiders....but it's a  story  that has its merits.

This girl.... the world’s oldest known spider  has died at the age of 43, outliving its nearest rival by 15 years, Australian scientists have reported.





Farewell, No. 16: scientists left 'miserable' after world's oldest spider dies aged 43


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> Yes..... it is ugly ....and it is a spider, and many of us don't like  spiders....but it's a  story  that has its merits.
> 
> This girl.... the world’s oldest known spider  has died at the age of 43, outliving its nearest rival by 15 years, Australian scientists have reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farewell, No. 16: scientists left 'miserable' after world's oldest spider dies aged 43



I heard a rumor a while back that some spiders can live forever. I was hoping it was true.


----------



## skye

TheGreatGatsby said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes..... it is ugly ....and it is a spider, and many of us don't like  spiders....but it's a  story  that has its merits.
> 
> This girl.... the world’s oldest known spider  has died at the age of 43, outliving its nearest rival by 15 years, Australian scientists have reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farewell, No. 16: scientists left 'miserable' after world's oldest spider dies aged 43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a rumor a while back that some spiders can live forever. I was hoping it was true.
Click to expand...



Yes ...I know ,..

but no

they don't

who does? LOL?


----------



## skye

nobody lives forever


----------



## MeBelle

skye said:


> nobody lives forever



Even CATS only get 9 LIVES   

CaTZ should love 4evah'


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

We pay all these taxes, and we still get this sh**.

Nearly 200 free-roaming horses died searching for water on Navajos’ parched land


----------



## skye

TheGreatGatsby said:


> We pay all these taxes, and we still get this sh**.
> 
> Nearly 200 free-roaming horses died searching for water on Navajos’ parched land



 ^^


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

This raccoon city apparently has a thriving human population.


----------



## skye

*Grateful shelter dog snuggles owner on car ride home*


9 May 2018

A dog rescued from a euthanasia list has shown his new owner his appreciation in a heartwarming photo taken on the way to his new home.

Gregory was saved by Schenley Kirk and her husband, Joe, on May 1 – just two days before he was due to be euthanised. 

The two-year-old Beagle was picked up by Mr Kirk in Ohio, US, and the pooch couldn’t keep his paws off his saviour during the ride home.



LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

adorable story that's all 

kitty adores his foster Dad....  Kitty gorgeousness....and I adore kitty!!!!!!!!!!!!!YAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## basquebromance

Chinese Family Gives Away Their Pet Dog After Finding Out It Was A Bear


----------



## basquebromance

American Airlines bans insects, hedgehogs and goats as emotional support animals


----------



## basquebromance

Bear killed confirmed to be responsible for Colorado attack


----------



## basquebromance

Fla. Teacher Investigated for Allegedly Drowning Two Raccoons in Front of His High School Class


----------



## skye

I'm a simple soul my friends...  I just love these videos...when human beings take care, love  and protect all  animals.


----------



## basquebromance

Cougar Attacks Mountain Bikers Near Seattle, Killing 1


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Man punches bear in the nose to rescue pet beagle


----------



## basquebromance

A dachshund swelled to 3 times his size and ‘crackled like bubblewrap.’ Surgery saved him.


----------



## basquebromance

Teacher accused of feeding puppy to turtle is charged


----------



## basquebromance

Woman shot and killed husband because he beat family cat, police say
Achilles the cat trains mind and body for role as World Cup psychic


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

https://deadspin.com/the-world-cup-is-coming-to-russia-which-means-stray-do-1826012469



> The extermination of stray animals in the months leading up to an international event is not a new practice in Russia. During the 2014 Winter Olympics in Sochi, culling companies used poisoned darts to exterminate animals on the spot, and were well paid for their efforts. This caused an uproar among athletes and tourists visiting the city, as well as international outrage when pictures of the murdered animals went viral. However, the negative publicity did not stop cities from hiring these companies again ahead of the World Cup.


----------



## basquebromance

I’m trying to watch Trump's interview with Hannity but I just keep checking the trash panda livestream to make sure he’s okay. I can’t focus at all.


----------



## basquebromance

Feral peacocks are attacking luxury cars after seeing their own reflections


----------



## skye

Can I post  a photo of my baby here?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> Can I post  a photo of my baby here?



I long term cat sat a cat just like that. And there's another cat like that down the street. I love those bruiser gray cats.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Dozens of last blue macaws to be reintroduced to Brazil


----------



## basquebromance

House and Senate agree: No eating cats and dogs


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

A newborn giraffe born at wildlife conservation center The Wilds in Cumberland, Ohio,was caught attempting to take its first steps in...


----------



## skye

Adorable Husky throwing a tantrum


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

I know i know but I thought this is the sweetest thing....when this happens is the sweetest thing ....for human and for pets..... all around  Bless.... I love


----------



## basquebromance

2023 only two people left on twitter. One is a cute dog posting account and one is a cute cat posting account. The cat posting account digs through the dog poster’s tweet history for dirt to get him banned and finally win twitter.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> I know i know but I thought this is the sweetest thing....when this happens is the sweetest thing ....for human and for pets..... all around  Bless.... I love



That dog immediately knew who its BFF was. Didn't even bother running to anyone else.


----------



## basquebromance

from a Time magazine story about Stacey Abrams:

"The siblings banter while the kids tear around. As Richard, a soft-spoken social worker, teases Jeanine, a microbiologist at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, about her cat Pepper’s weight, Abrams stands behind her sister’s back and gestures to indicate the cat’s girth. “He glares at you,” she grins. “Like, ‘You will give me that food, or I will kill you.'”"


----------



## skye

I thought this was the cutest!

he picks out  his own treats at the supermarket!


----------



## skye

He is a hero too! 


“He restored my faith in humanity,” said Noah Urban, an Oregon resident whose stranded 6-year-old horse named Bolt was saved by Zimmerman.



JULY 29, 2018 
Retired Marine rescues horses from raging California wildfire


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> He is a hero too!
> 
> 
> “He restored my faith in humanity,” said Noah Urban, an Oregon resident whose stranded 6-year-old horse named Bolt was saved by Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 
> JULY 29, 2018
> Retired Marine rescues horses from raging California wildfire



Yea, I saw this. I put a lot of shame on those cowards who left their horses behind to die in a fire. They don't deserve to ever own horses again, honestly.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wow. This dog just needed a cold weather home.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## xband

TheGreatGatsby said:


> *A place to tell public and intimate animal stories*



I will tell a for real story about Al the Owl. Al did not hoot but whistled and I captured him off the Quaviet River during a typhoon in 72 at the height of the Easter Offensive. One incident of Al concerned the Admiral of 7th Fleet but writing all about Al would take a small book.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## buttercup

This is me today:


----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Yarddog

jon_berzerk said:


>





  what could possibly go wrong there?    definately at the top of the Not to do list


----------



## skye

if the animals are saved...

it's all good


sea ,air, or land...... if the animals are  saved .....bless the ones who saved them!!! BLESS


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> if the animals are saved...
> 
> it's all good
> 
> 
> sea ,air, or land...... if the animals are  saved .....bless the ones who saved them!!! BLESS




It's amazing how the animals are so much more than dinner


----------



## skye

Yarddog said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> if the animals are saved...
> 
> it's all good
> 
> 
> sea ,air, or land...... if the animals are  saved .....bless the ones who saved them!!! BLESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how the animals are so much more than dinner
Click to expand...





...and are you just now realizing that

oh well 

better late than never


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## basquebromance

Puppy Promise Fulfilled for Daughters of Killed Soldier Dad


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## basquebromance

The Funniest and Saddest Country Song Ever - "I Think My Dog's a Democrat"  | Mark Simone | 710 WOR


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Dunno if I'm bleeding heart or not on this one. I would be but bears do eat other animals alive. They're stone-cold killers in the wild, tbh.

First Yellowstone-area grizzly hunt in 40 years blocked by federal judge


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Why Do Cats Purr? The Reasons Will Surprise You

My cat purrs to trick me; I'm pretty damn sure about that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## buttercup




----------



## georgetownzz

Tired of the bragging of a speedy hare, a tortoise challenges it to a race. The overconfident hare accepts the competition and runs as fast as it can after the race begins. Soon it gets tired and decides to rest, thinking that there’s plenty of time to relax before tortoise can catch up with it. Meanwhile, the tortoise continues to walk slowly, until it reaches the finish line. The overslept hare wakes up, only to be shocked that a slow moving tortoise beat it in the race.


----------



## OldLady

My son had a hamster that we kept in a large rabbit cage.   He learned that Good Things like lettuce and carrot peels came from the refrigerator, and every time I opened the refrigerator door, there would be excited whistles and squeaks from Hammie.  Who says hamsters aren't smart?

We also had to be careful about nature shows on tv, since he was terrified of some of the critters that showed up on the screen.  I don't think he saw them, but he heard them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

The Opera singer


beyond adorable....way way wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy beyond ADORATION

 can I hug him and kiss him LOL   total   LOVEEEEE 


I want that pup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

he is gorgeous!        ^^^


----------



## percysunshine

Broods of Octopi...

Found: The Largest Cluster of Deep-Sea Octopuses Ever Recorded


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## buttercup

I don’t know if someone already posted this, but here’s more of Walter, the talking/singing dog. In this one, he’s upset that he couldn’t go to the park.  His mother lecturing him and the look on his face is hilarious.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rare white lion to be auctioned off 'and shot by trophy hunters'


----------



## skye

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rare white lion to be auctioned off 'and shot by trophy hunters'



no 

no
that sort of evil shouldn't be allowed on earth.


----------



## skye

This story filled my heart with love and  restored my faith and hope for humanity 


May GOD Bless this  person and  those like him......all over the world......may GOD Bless all animals 



*Guy Adopts Stray Dog Who Followed Him On Race *


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rare white lion to be auctioned off 'and shot by trophy hunters'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> no
> that sort of evil shouldn't be allowed on earth.
Click to expand...


Seems ridiculous in this day and age. I think rich people are often psychopaths.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> This story filled my heart with love and  restored my faith and hope for humanity
> 
> 
> May GOD Bless this  person and  those like him......all over the world......may GOD Bless all animals
> 
> 
> 
> *Guy Adopts Stray Dog Who Followed Him On Race *



 Who has five months to randomly spend in China?


----------



## buttercup




----------



## skye

TheGreatGatsby said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> This story filled my heart with love and  restored my faith and hope for humanity
> 
> 
> May GOD Bless this  person and  those like him......all over the world......may GOD Bless all animals
> 
> 
> 
> *Guy Adopts Stray Dog Who Followed Him On Race *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who has five months to randomly spend in China?
Click to expand...




May be he didn't.....but he made the time

His love for that lil dog came first.

bless him again.


----------



## buttercup

This little guy is so cute…

(PS: if this video isn’t  showing up for you, lmk)


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Meet the 96-Year-Old Man Who Turned Southern Idaho Into a Bluebird Haven


----------



## skye

I am dying of love here   I can't stand it anymoreeeeeeeeee LOL LOL adorableeeeeeeeeeee

I want that lil puppy now~ now now nowwwwwwww


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

this is just a lil something of total love!

((( another dog  that  I adore ~  me ...I adore all dogs)))

cant' help myself hehe


----------



## BlueGin

TheGreatGatsby said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rare white lion to be auctioned off 'and shot by trophy hunters'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> no
> that sort of evil shouldn't be allowed on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems ridiculous in this day and age. I think rich people are often psychopaths.
Click to expand...

Not just the rich.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## buttercup

More Walter!  This one made me burst out laughing.


----------



## skye

ADORABLE  WALTER    !!!!!!!    ^^^^^^


----------



## skye

Walter! Walter Walter!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

(((Love)))


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Prescription for happiness:


----------



## Mindful




----------



## skye

you know....when I see this....I am so tempted to get a lil white French bulldog like that.....exactly like that

but I have a sweet  cat  right now.....   a Russian Blue ...he might be terrified.....or not very happy....so I will respect my cat desires


GOD how I adore that dog! that's going to be my next pet I think


I love their pup!


----------



## skye

Who did that? huh???? who


I don't care......you are all ...too adorable


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

just a little adoration - a  little hiatus  of love!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

*Best Friends - a kid, a dog and a puddle    *


----------



## Mindful




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## The Purge

So many great animal rescue stories on Youtube....hours of new ones everyday


----------



## skye

I just thought I'd post this story....

I've never had a Labrador .... but I adore with all my heart all breeds of dogs. Period.

To think I only have a cat at the moment...oh well

Most Pupular! Labrador Retrievers Top List Of Dog Breeds For 28th Year


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## basquebromance

NO GOOD DEED: A Verizon worker rescued a cat stuck on a utility pole — and the company suspended him without pay. Now, people are raising money to make up for his lost wages.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## basquebromance

my dog is so happy. i need to emulate it. i'm just gonna go hump some random person's leg! ok, maybe not that far!


----------



## skye

so much love in my heart ...it can explode.... ok go ahead and laugh at me...but I mean every word of it


*Toronto Zoo White Rhino Calf Meets Snow for the first time*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## buttercup




----------



## Natural Citizen

You're still not getting one. lol. Not unless you're taking care of it.


----------



## buttercup

Natural Citizen said:


> You're still not getting one. lol. Not unless you're taking care of it.



I would LOVE to take care of a piggy.  They are so smart, and friendly and cute and funny. I love 'em.


----------



## Natural Citizen

buttercup said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're still not getting one. lol. Not unless you're taking care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to take care of a piggy.  They are so smart, and friendly and cute and funny. I love 'em.
Click to expand...


It'd probably tear up the wood floors.  Hey remember that little baby rabbit that was in the driveway last year? His mamma had him on there trying to get warm in the really late winter?


----------



## skye

I want a piggy so badly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buttercup

Natural Citizen said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're still not getting one. lol. Not unless you're taking care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to take care of a piggy.  They are so smart, and friendly and cute and funny. I love 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey remember that little baby rabbit that was in the driveway last year? His mamma had him on there trying to get warm i nthe really late winter?
Click to expand...


Yeah, I remember that!  Whatever happened to the little guy?


----------



## Natural Citizen

buttercup said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're still not getting one. lol. Not unless you're taking care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to take care of a piggy.  They are so smart, and friendly and cute and funny. I love 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey remember that little baby rabbit that was in the driveway last year? His mamma had him on there trying to get warm i nthe really late winter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I remember that!  Whatever happened to the little guy?
Click to expand...


I dunno, I told you I took him to that lady around the corner who takes in animals that need help to survive. Remember she said put him on top of a warm bottle of water for five minutes and bring him in? He started hopping around once that bottle warmed him up.

I have some pictures some place, they don.t know what we're talking about.


----------



## Natural Citizen

skye said:


> I want a piggy so badly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ha. You, too?


----------



## buttercup

skye said:


> I want a piggy so badly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I heard they make great pets. Even though they get really big.   I just remembered something, look at this artiste!


----------



## buttercup

Natural Citizen said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're still not getting one. lol. Not unless you're taking care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to take care of a piggy.  They are so smart, and friendly and cute and funny. I love 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey remember that little baby rabbit that was in the driveway last year? His mamma had him on there trying to get warm i nthe really late winter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I remember that!  Whatever happened to the little guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno, I told you I took him to that lady around the corner who takes in animals that need help to survive. Remember she said put him on top of a warm bottle of water for five minutes and bring him in? He started hopping around once that bottle warmed him up.
> 
> I have some pictures some place, they don.t know what we're talking about.
Click to expand...


Yeah, post the pics if you have them.


----------



## skye

Natural Citizen said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a piggy so badly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. You, too?
Click to expand...



well yes.


----------



## Natural Citizen

buttercup said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're still not getting one. lol. Not unless you're taking care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to take care of a piggy.  They are so smart, and friendly and cute and funny. I love 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey remember that little baby rabbit that was in the driveway last year? His mamma had him on there trying to get warm i nthe really late winter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I remember that!  Whatever happened to the little guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno, I told you I took him to that lady around the corner who takes in animals that need help to survive. Remember she said put him on top of a warm bottle of water for five minutes and bring him in? He started hopping around once that bottle warmed him up.
> 
> I have some pictures some place, they don.t know what we're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, post the pics if you have them.
Click to expand...


If I ever stumble over em I will, I have so many pictures, thousands, I donlt even know what folder they're in. Levi was really delicate with him, I was kind of surprised by that.


----------



## Natural Citizen

skye said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a piggy so badly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. You, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well yes.
Click to expand...


They get so big, though. Then it turns into man's work because they're kind of messy, if you know what I mean. That cuteness only lasts so long.


----------



## skye

Natural Citizen said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a piggy so badly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. You, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They get so big, though. Then it turns into man'swork because they're kind of messy, if you know what i mean. Tha cuteness only last so long.
Click to expand...


no

what i want is a pygmy one....the ones that remain little the little pigs.


----------



## buttercup

Natural Citizen said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to take care of a piggy.  They are so smart, and friendly and cute and funny. I love 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey remember that little baby rabbit that was in the driveway last year? His mamma had him on there trying to get warm i nthe really late winter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I remember that!  Whatever happened to the little guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno, I told you I took him to that lady around the corner who takes in animals that need help to survive. Remember she said put him on top of a warm bottle of water for five minutes and bring him in? He started hopping around once that bottle warmed him up.
> 
> I have some pictures some place, they don.t know what we're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, post the pics if you have them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I ever stumble over em I will, I have so many pictures, thousands, I donlt even know what folder they're in. Levi was really delicate with him, I was kind of surprised by that.
Click to expand...


That's really sweet that Levi was delicate with him.  Just shows how smart and intuitive dogs can be.  I had a pet rabbit one time, I miss him (his name was Smokey.)  Maybe one day I'll have another bunny. ; )


----------



## skye

I want a micro piggy like that


----------



## Natural Citizen

buttercup said:


> I had a pet rabbit one time, I miss him (his name was Smokey.)  Maybe one day I'll have another bunny. ;



This one lived in the back yard out by the barn for two years. I think someone had it as a pet and it decided to live in my yard after they turned it loose.

https://i.imgur.com/PWkmi3V.jpg


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> I want a micro piggy like that


----------



## JustAnotherNut

skye said:


> I want a micro piggy like that




It's a 'bacon bit'!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

TheGreatGatsby said:


> *A place to tell public and intimate animal stories*




i got one

I got an animal story
..i have a rescue dog

I got him off a homeless junkie in a lil shit hole city sitting on the side of a pilot gas station  ....i was in the hood trying some street tacos someone told me about .


Not talking about a bullshit I went to the pound rescue cause i saw a commercial  .Someone abandoned a toy poodle  Kinda sorta. its a long sad story how the degenerate junkie got him but i gave the degenerate junkie 70 dollars for the dog.

He was emaciated , filthy , covered in fleas..had mites so bad his ears were black as night
the dog to ....WOT

He was filthy , the most pathetic lil creature you've ever seen
Like Chelsea Handler pathetic THAT BAD

WHEN i was driving him home he puked on the seat looked up  at me ...then began to eat it .
At least it wasn't liquid It was a long solid blob of many colors and I DO NOT KNOW WHAT that is

BIGGEST Mistake EVER !
Taking him home right away but I really had no choice .It took me a month to get rid of the goddamn fleas ......THE HORRAH! and im a guy who used to keep cereal in the fridge so i wouldn't get mice rats or roaches .THE HORRAH THE HORRAH!...the mites were gone in 2 or 3 days....

Took him to the vet 3 times must of spent 500 already ...IT Would of cost me 1500 in NYC.

Neutered shots, medicine ,he had a double tooth they pulled one, and a stay over night all at once ? $275.00
I LOVE DIXIE !!!!!

Shes wonderful! a real old school country vet . we live not to far form one of the best veterinarians colleges in the country ...that what the locals tell me anyway she had that degree on the wall

They got a litlle barn in the back to for larger animals like ponys, hogs,donkeys ,and cows.

SO why did he have to go  3 times? He was stroking out and having seizures ...i forget the name of what hes got.
I got written down.

So As i'm fatten him up a little......... besides dog food i'm feeding him everything i'm eating! (SPARE ME THE LECTURE I KNOW ). This dog has a sweet tooth and a half...the sugar was setting off his seizures ..He'll still get em but rarely now .He was getting them once, twice a week..IT FINALLY HIT ME shit!  THE SUGAR IS SETTING HIM OFF.
The night after they fixed him he stroked out in the office ......they gave him oxygen lol
I think i'd stroke out and like some oxygen to if i woke up and my balls were gone.

they're under control , he rarely gets em   if they ever get bad she gave me a specialist i can take him to .

When we first weighed him he was barely 4 lbs JUST  skin and bones ..hes a chubby lil muscly sausage now...but no apple pie and ice creme ...He'll eat a whole pigs ear in one shot and not puke .The pigs ear is bigger than his head and he wont stop until its gone...Ive eaten BIG THICK  ribeyes with him and he can go bite for bite and not puke

Swear to god!

I have him about a lil over year now hes smart as could be .It took me only a couple weeks to get him to stop crappin and pissin in the house. Still working on some serious abandonment issues.  IM NOT kidding if im home ...just follows me everywhere..hes right behind me if i get up and go downstairs . Icant even sneak out ...sound asleep or not ...... outside dont even need a leash ..BUT panics if i get out of the car without him .

WHen i come home its a whole frantic 20 minute hello the dog will actually whimper hes so happy to see me.

Someone definitely beat him cause every time id raise my hand really or even just move  fast he'd flinch ...not to smack him or anything im not a monster
If ya yell at him he just rolls over on his side

He was starving he'll eat any kind of paper ....krystal boxes with a little cheese stuck to the bottom are very good apparently ... but he'll eat a dirty paper towel with like windex and dirt on it. THAT habbit took a while to break

Like i said hes a pathetic lil soul

The only reason hes not behind me RIGHT NOW last night i went out drinking with mu bud  the beer place we go to somebody brought strawberry moonshine ......UH boy SMOOTH

we had dinner he passed out again the DOG is sleeping on his head...his womans pissed that why hes still here . i told him just blame me ....it wasnt my FAULT  she wasnt buyin it anyway

...Im stuck with him now the vet thinks hes only 3 years old tops ! and they live 20 years
*If i didn't take him that day he probably wouldn't of made it .*

He needs a hair cut bad which is a plus the hot women at the grooming place go nuts for him
look JUST like this




fag dog
except raggier  like a mini chewbacca...they especially need thier feet done ...its like chewbaccas arms , their hair is kinda like a sheep

As soon as my place is ready im getting me a balckn tan coon hound pup or two red Doberman ....maybe all three

The only other dog i ever had when i was younger was a rottie i went from a 140 lb big mush to gayest dog ever ..he only looked menacing he'd lick ya to death ...God i loved that dog .He actually saved my ass one night...long story short ...i was going into a warehouse house to get something i forgot

IT was late
I m a big guy but a car pulls up across the street 3 fuckin monsters get out .

What they dont see is the rottie rottwieler in the back of my car .

Theyre coming right towards me ..*the dog starts going nuts and the cars bouncing up and down *...*im not making this up THAT dog wouldn't bark for nothing...nothing made that dog bark  *

*rotties are not big barkers ...this sounds nuts BUT he knew trouble was coming right at me*

they turned around ...THEY TURNED THE FUCK AROUND!
typical me

 GUYS can i help you ?whats a matter ? where ya going?
 all i heard back was " fuck you " LOL

*THE DOG saved me from a brawl or death !!*
They were gonna try and strong arm me while they robbed me and the place.....fuck that

He died when he was 9 ....it was an accident to I was heartbroken for days .
A brute to gayest dog ever!

The large poodles are great water dogs and bird fetchers..and they're really not French they are originally a German breed.

Believe me the guys at the range are relentless. They gave me shit all afternoon one day .*Even the guy who rides around in his manly pickup with a pair of chihuahuas was givin me shit *
Good thing I dont need a safe space

He didn't even have a name he comes when i snap my fingers and call him pup , pup pup, or fag dog .

Pathetic as he is Hes a happy lil dog now  ...hes got more stuffed animals than most 3rd world children ......bones to , mini tennis balls ...... forget it its ridiculous
I pick em all up and put in one big pile and as the days go on they spread out all over the freakin place

I'll put a picture of him up ... do a before and after his haircut? ..hes going this week
Tomorrows Monday im calling making the appointment .

chewie ...thats probably  what i should officially name him
cracka will work
White with pink skin like a pinky ya feed to a snake

I suspect hes a white nationalist pfffft lol

2 dog stories for the price of one
I got pictures of Rommel the rottie to


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

I told ya hes a pathetic lil ship  wreck . i can only imagine what a shitty miserable first couple years he had.

I also call him shit ass 
why ?because little hairy dogs sometimes get messy back there .SOMETIMES i gotta throw him in the sink and hose his ass down .
Should i of just ignored the junkie and this poor pathetic retard of a gay dog?
Just stepped over em both?
Probably! .....i didnt think to far ahead AND i should of MADE the junkie give me 20 bucks to take him .....ya think !!! 
I did jew em down form a hundred 

Before i got home he was probably already high ..GUARANTEED
fuckin junkies

yes thier eyes get dirty ya gotta wipe em down ? i do
 im calling today 
wash, shave, and some nail grooming.
 HEs a total mess
OH GOILS IM going to the beauty parlor 

look at those feet chewbacca
that was my blanky 
thats his blanky now 

i made him his own little bed he loves it 

I also used to have a beautiful leather chair THAT I HAD FOR YEARS
 it was a lil pricey when i bought it....i bought it in a store where we sneer at broke ass wanna be ivy league suburbanites bigshots.
Its destroyed ! from him stomping on it with his nails .
he stamps his feet in a funny little gay dog kinda way
it my gift to him ...uh boy 

i put it next to the fish tank for him hes fascinated by the fish.
When i grab his leash he automatically hops on it so i dont have to bend over and put his leash on ....hes smart as could be and a lucky little bastard that i found him ..

i'm stuck ...ya cant really drop em off at a pound ...they usually get put down .
I could of looked for somebody to take him ...thats what i was gonna do 
MY sister " OMG SEND HIM TO ME "
Really ? lol i dont think you know what yer asking for.
poor lil pathetic soul

I told him a coon hound brother or some dobbies with his own fenced in yard n pool with access from a doggie door...its a comin
ya see these new doggie doors ? you put a transmitter on your dogs collar he can come an go 
frisky brave raccoons ..NOPE

If worse comes to worse i can always air mail him to Venezuela 
JUST add a couple rotten potatoes out of the garbage VIOLA!
 DEMOCRATIC SOCIALIST  dinner for two is now served .

god loves retards and drunks 
He was looking out for this lil retard when i wandered across him


----------



## Kaykan

Kong.
I bought a black Kong for my black lab in 2002.
He died in 2011, but the Kong didn't.
Meanwhile, I bought a golden retriever, and he enjoyed chewing and playing with the Kong, (he's 10 years old as I write this).
I bought a second black lab in 2016, and I bought a second Kong so each dog could chew.
Unfortunately, this young black lab developed a cancer in his right hip, and we had to have him euthanized before he was two years old.
In 2018, I bought an 8-week-old black lab/border collie cross.
I bought a new black Kong to replace one that had rolled under the deck.  Last week she destroyed the new one.
Today I bought another black Kong, which she destroyed in just over an hour.
WTF?
Are these things being made out of papier mache?
They cost over $20 Canadian each.
I'm posting to issue a warning, and to ask for recommendations.
Anyone?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Kaykan said:


> Kong.
> I bought a black Kong for my black lab in 2002.
> He died in 2011, but the Kong didn't.
> Meanwhile, I bought a golden retriever, and he enjoyed chewing and playing with the Kong, (he's 10 years old as I write this).
> I bought a second black lab in 2016, and I bought a second Kong so each dog could chew.
> Unfortunately, this young black lab developed a cancer in his right hip, and we had to have him euthanized before he was two years old.
> In 2018, I bought an 8-week-old black lab/border collie cross.
> I bought a new black Kong to replace one that had rolled under the deck.  Last week she destroyed the new one.
> Today I bought another black Kong, which she destroyed in just over an hour.
> WTF?
> Are these things being made out of papier mache?
> They cost over $20 Canadian each.
> I'm posting to issue a warning, and to ask for recommendations.
> Anyone?



Sad that a dog would get cancer so young. Also sad that Canada never solves the problem of their way overpriced items; or are you doing a good job of not letting China own you like the US? If so, then it might be a good price to pay.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Winston Churchill's 104-year-old parrot is still alive and cursing


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Winston Churchill's 104-year-old parrot is still alive and cursing



my mother has her husbands parrot and mccaw ...BOTH which will also probably  out live her. mccaw hes only 20 something  hes got a good 30 or 40 years left.
they have shorter life spans . the parrot was adopted and was he old i don't remember how old

im not taking em

my brother loves those birds he'll take em ...they are amazing lil creatures ...the mcaws not so little
when the mccaw doesn't wanna go to bed and back in its cage the parrot loves to tell the mccaw" cmon cmon cmon cmon cmon "




my little gay dog is going in friday
im posting his after shot  he'll look like a million bucks


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

I cleaned him up a little cause he got a little shit ass last night

 .....hes chewing on his bone before his big day at the beauty parlor 
thats where he likes to sit and where i pile up his toys which are spread out in every room of the place ...this sounds totally nuts BUT  sometimes after i pile em up he'll nose through looking for a particular one .
I swear to god its like hes looking for the one he wants to play with at that moment .

 ..hes workin on a bone there

Hes loves when i get down on the floor and knock him around a lil...not to rough im scared im scared im gonna break his lil legs .
people are fucked up how they abandon animals ...i don't even wanna tell ya how the homeless junkie came across him ..some people just suck

Yes i have ugly beige carpet its a rental i dont give a shit .i'm outta here in 6 months or less

here the rottie

I keep dopey pictures in the kitchen i didnt even have to dig any up . everything boxed up anyway
HEs not even a year old there
HEs still a puppy  ...he grew into a mass of solid muscle..one of my first apartment ...I moved outta there cause i was MOVIN on up

Kittehs to
I got a messed up kitty story



the grey cat was my wifes cat both are gone over a decade now
my wife got sick one year.... way before her time ....im n a very good place these days

the two orange cats are frigging recuse to
Also nota bullshit i'm crying  I need to start a conversation and take action cause i saw a tv commercial with feelz....
 The mother? my warehouse guys brought her in after the newtown flooded right up to our roll down doors.She was already knocked up  she had a litter one of the guys crushed em by accident those were the two survivors .

im laughing now ...shit happens

*I took em home cause the human retards probably would of wound up crushing them also.
The mother ran away ..we never saw her again.*

after i took that picture couldn't of been more than a month later the skinny one went after a pigeon ....out the window .
i brought the body back up in a garbage bag so his brother could sniff it ...he Actually jumped backwards ...i went down to the east river and buried him ...

Back then their was no hipsters from Minnesota by the water at night .....if you were lucky their was a mobster burying a chopped up corpse

HEY how ya doing tonight ?wot choo buryin bro ?

HE lived for like 12 years .....zero coordination total clutz
whenever i was out of town my tenant neighbor who lived a couple floors down used to take care of my animals .....whichever where still alive
 my fish and plants
more dead animals? i was gone she knocked the tops in on a 100 gallon tank  by accident and one of the lights popped
*electrocuted and poisoned!*
total mass extinction ...Today I blame man made global warming

*good grief Charlie brown ...SHe didnt know what to do she left it ...i came home to that WTF!!!*

I had a killer space and the building brought me a shitload of rent money over the years.
I had a view that ya see in the movies or tv....its ok im replacing the man made mountains with a sweet view of the natural ones
What possessed d me to paint the floors red that year>? i have no idea ........ not a clue
the floors would change colors more than homeless change their underwear

when i first moved in i scraped the ceilings down myself then painted em
took me 80 gallons of white in 5 gallon buckets ....could of been 75 .it was 75 or 80
ANd then i did the perimeter  of the whole place UH BOY
i had carpets in the bedrooms and office h thats not the whole space thats just one small section in fron t of where ya walked off the elevator.

  had  walls built ...moving walls  ...20 grand with the interior walls and architectural steel .*.cause it looked cool  Was functional and BFYTW* ....*RUSSIAN collusion election I MEAN electrician wired the whole place like a friggin champ !*
eventually i threw real hardwood floors down ...
Free Market Capitalism and Opportunity ROCKS! I highly recommend it. And i Highly recommend you  preserve it for younger generations


ANyway i'm a magnet for retarded sad sack hard luck animals ...I dont even go out of my way!!! God throws em in my lap....what a prick!.except for rottie hes was from champion lines....Icant even tell ya who sold him to me
cause ya wouldn't believe it anyway

life is a trip to say the least. the scars and losses only make us all around better people .getting a progressive trophy for just showing up , ......not so much
derp


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

TAH DAHHHH



 
derp
wot a FAG

gayest dog ever 
i told ya the pigs ear bigger than his head OH hes gonna eat it hes just getting started on it there

YEs i also know its precious




IM not calling him precious ....i think the pronoun for that one is SUPER GAY!!!

Im not puffin him out like a fag either ! absolutely not 1 bad enough hes a lil poodle  2  I ALREADY TOOK ENOUGH SHIT hes happier as a dirty lil greasy rag anyway.he loves the girls they shave him down and clean him up...he sits like a lil soldier ...LOVES IT ....fag.!...
he licks his favorite girl to death ......humm ive also been known to do that
someone brought their lab in and he WAS crying 
i went over and gave him a scratch 
sad boo boo eyes......please kind sir set me free so i may roll around in horse shit again .

the stuffed animals i get at junk shop s...always popin in anyway lookin for used vinyl or something interesting ...most have walls of children's stuffed animals ...theirs one lil Christan chain i go into .whatever i buy i always drop an extra twenty cause they feed and cloth locals in need...the two legged kind

*if ya never did a rescue our are thinkin about it ? 
Patience IS A MUST and a lil kindness goes a long way .....yeazir*
EVEN if ya wanna go to a pound cause ya saw a commercial and got the feelz ?Be prepared to get stuck ...dont pussy out like an activist child. The last thing an abused or abandoned animal needs is a half assed do gooder  quitter to try and return it like a cheap piece of shit ya bought at a suburban target....in for a penny in for a pound....jus sayin


----------



## buttercup

I absolutely love this.


----------



## xband

TheGreatGatsby said:


> *A place to tell public and intimate animal stories*



I love true animal stories, I caught Al the Owl far out to sea during a typhoon after a heated battle. Al the Owl flourished under my care but his diet changed on a Guided Missile Destroyer.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Thursday  the little dumb ass squirms out of my lap jumping out of the car and he  he landed all fucked up
He panics when i open the door ....hes so fucked in the head
hes limping a little ...but then he runs on it ...then limps ...he gets up and stretches he limps

hes mad i didn't come home last night and didnt get home till tonight.
hes a good boy i leave the downstairs bathroom open with puppy we we pads ...i never use the damn thing anyway rarely
he goes
But hes still limping ...its a bad sprain or he broke it

so today  its vet time
they're busy all the time but she only charges an extra 25 for emergency visits...i wonder what  xrays are gonna run me .it shouldn't be to bad
if he gets a cast i dont know what im gonna do hes a little ball of energy

if he gets a cast ill take a picture .....i don't think it last more than a day or two anyway ...he'll probably eat it .....i think its part billy goat


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Andylusion

I woke up abruptly one Saturday morning, fighting for air.   I opened my mouth, and inhaled hair.....

We had this gigantic orange cat, named descriptively "hairy", who that morning had decided to take a mid-morning nap, directly on my face.  How he got there without waking me up, is a good question.   But he managed to do it, and nearly suffocate me.

We had another crossed eyed cat years later, that was one of the most goofy animals.   Unlike any other animal ever owned, this one could get lost 20 feet from the house.   We kept her inside, because once we let her out, she would get lost in the back yard.  One time she made it to the front yard, and got lost.  It was snowing, and she had made it to the middle of the neighbors front yard, and just sat in the snow meowing.    It's not like you can't see our house from where she was, but as soon as we walked up, she got up and walked with us back to the house.

She also had the strangest habit of walking in circles.   We had four ground floor rooms.  Front room.  Dining room, living room, kitchen.   They were all connected by door.  She would walking around and around, from one room to the next, for hours on ends.     We would all be watching TV, and count how many laps she did around the place, while we watched TV.

I miss that cat.  She was so funny, and lovable.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Winston Churchill's 104-year-old parrot is still alive and cursing


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## The Purge




----------



## xband

I already told everyone about Al the Owl which is non-fiction. Maybe I should write a book and get published. Al the Owl had the territorial imperative.


----------



## The Purge




----------



## Ridgerunner

I don't have a dog in this hunt (pardon the pun)  so I will keep my thoughts in a neutral space for now...

What say you?

Healthy dog is euthanized to be buried with its dead owner after she left specific instructions in her will for her pet Shih Tzu mix Emma to be killed and put in her casket with her


----------



## The Purge




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The Deer in Your Yard Are Here to Stay - CityLab - Pocket


----------



## skye

(((baby  I love you  ))) she/ he will never have feathers again ...but his attitude is wonderful ...love love

*Naked Bird Who Lost Her Feathers Is So Loved Now *


----------



## JoeMoma

Animals are great!


----------



## skye

Lovelorn fish turn gloomy when separated: study....sweetest thing on earth...creatures have their little hearts too.


----------



## The Purge

Dog And Rat Won't Leave Each Other Alone


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Ridgerunner said:


> I don't have a dog in this hunt (pardon the pun)  so I will keep my thoughts in a neutral space for now...
> 
> What say you?
> 
> Healthy dog is euthanized to be buried with its dead owner after she left specific instructions in her will for her pet Shih Tzu mix Emma to be killed and put in her casket with her


What a selfish ****.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## emilynghiem

^ THIS little guy
makes the most impressive "art" display
seemingly by instinct (or divine inspiration?)


----------



## emilynghiem

And this is me, trying to get my phone
and browser to work right...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

emilynghiem said:


> ^ THIS little guy
> makes the most impressive "art" display
> seemingly by instinct (or divine inspiration?)



OMFG


----------



## skye

so much love my heart almost explodes .....


*Newborn Albino Puppy Shows His Mom He's A Survivor -*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Arctic fox astounds scientists by trekking 2,176 miles in 76 days — from Norway to Canada


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Boaters Come To The Rescue Of Exhausted Little Animal Struggling To Stay Afloat


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Golden Retriever Falls In Love With Dog Next Door And It's Basically A Fairy Tale


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

............................


----------



## basquebromance

New York has officially just become the first state to ban cat declawing. The measure was signed into law Monday by Democratic Gov. Andrew Cuomo after lawmakers passed it in the spring.


----------



## emilynghiem

Four more favorite animal videos:

*Nellie the Otter (trained to stack cups)*
https://external-preview.redd.it/BW...p4&s=67fa5e831814f94ce8b6e056b07a1cb2bc2f6152

*Bear struggling to stay awake:*

*Koala crying after getting kicked out of a tree:*

_This poor little Koala is trying to stake out it's own territory when it is kicked out of the tree by a big bully.
And throws a tantrum! 
Persistence pays off as this brave young Koala claimed the tree all to himself by nightfall  _
_====================================================================_
*And one edited video (where a bird cussing 
from another video was dubbed in this one):

*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Haven't watched this yet; but with that tile, it has to be posted for that pic if nothing else!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

https://nypost.com/2019/08/09/epa-reauthorizes-use-of-cyanide-bombs-to-kill-wild-animals/


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Feral Horses, Fierce Controversy - Features - Jason G. Goldman - Alta Online


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

This pisses me off. I know these burros. I've taken pics and videos of them.

More than 40 wild burros slaughtered in the Southern California desert

Whoever did this deserves life in prison.


----------



## skye

I know this is one of the mushiest things on Earth....but ....yes I am totally  melting of love ..........I can't stand it 


....and since is Dog's Day    

*Adorable puppy tries his best to say "I love you"*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Maybe it's the heat and lack of sleep, but I'm feeling cynical when I say, who gets separated from their cat for eleven years? 

But a happy ending all the same.

Cat Who Was Lost For 11 Years Finally Reunites With Mom


----------



## skye

Nassau woman saves nearly 100 dogs during Hurricane Dorian


stray dogs, abandoned dogs.....ugly dogs ..... beautiful dogs.....this Angel of a woman saved them all!

GOD BLESS HER FOREVER.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

That was beautiful ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ thank you for posting!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

Police K-9 Rewarded with Egg McMuffin for Tracking Down Four Suspects


((( BABY))) (and later you will have a big juicy bone too)


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pet Motel Camera Captures Dog Sneaking Out Of Her Kennel To Comfort 2 Crying Foster Puppies


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Liveleak.com - Just trying to fit in


----------



## skye

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Liveleak.com - Just trying to fit in




That is so funny!!!


----------



## skye

AMAZING: Homeless Tennessee Man Reunites With His Missing Dog (VIDEO)



"This is one of the feel good stories of the week

Memphis Animal Services said Anthony Rogers, a homeless artist in the Memphis area, rescued his dog Bobo back when he was a puppy.

But, a few weeks ago Bobo went missing and Rogers was devastated.

Bobo showed up at Memphis Animal Services, and thankfully, someone who recognized the dog and also knew Rogers helped make the sweet reunion."


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> This pisses me off. I know these burros. I've taken pics and videos of them.
> 
> More than 40 wild burros slaughtered in the Southern California desert
> 
> Whoever did this deserves life in prison.



Here's a pic I took of the donkeys out there. RIP


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Liveleak.com - Cow  wants  to  explore  the  world


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Birds Are Vanishing From North America


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

She Quit Her Job. He Got Night Goggles. They Searched 57 Days for Their Dog.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Liveleak.com - Cambodian man buys dogs to prevent them being butchered for their meat


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The Bizarre Story of Britain’s Last Great Auk - Mental Floss - Pocket


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## The Purge




----------



## The Purge




----------



## skye

That is adorable.    ^^^ 

Thank you for posting.


----------



## skye

He is so adorable....

I have never seen anything like that!  total sweetness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Rooster Meets His Favorite Girl at Her Bus Stop Every Day |*


----------



## buttercup




----------



## skye

*Sebastian Gorka DrG*‏Verified account
Only injury in Baghdadi operation, one of our canine warriors.


BABIES!   puppies .....so much love





Our unsung heros    (((( I will be praying for you baby   hope you get well soon))))  LOVE


----------



## skye

^^^

'GREAT JOB': Trump Declassifies Picture Of Dog Involved In Capturing And Killing Leader Of ISIS



Deputy National Security Adviser Victoria Coates announced on radio host Hugh Hewitt’s Monday program that military dog is expected to recover.

There is  the hero!!!!!!!!


----------



## skye

This video of a Beluga Whale playing with a rugby ball is the best thing on the internet today  


*Playing fetch with a Beluga Whale*


----------



## skye

*A Colombian cat is being hailed a hero after it saved a toddler from tumbling down a stairwell on October 31.*


WATCH: Courageous Cat Saves Toddler from Falling Down Flight of Stairs


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

she say he looks like a little jelly bean  and he really does!   ^^^


----------



## EvilCat Breath

HBO has an animated movie about Sgt.Stubby.  a true story about a stray that became a war dog in WW1.  A truly remarkable dog he helped find the wounded, warned of incoming attacks and caught a German spy single pawedly and held him until someone came.    Even though it's animated the movie is well worth your time.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Tara the hero cat.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Uncle Larry lujack ( the one Rush imitates off of)  died a few years ago..


----------



## skye

Tipsycatlover said:


> Tara the hero cat.





That was absolutely amazing, thank you for posting!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Tipsycatlover said:


> Tara the hero cat.



In our inhumane society, the dog was probably killed though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## sparky

I taught  pigs to drink beer.

I started them learning to drink from a hose , then water from bottles, then beer in bottles

One sow would actually hold a beer bottle in her mouth, tip her head back, and down it all

drunk pigs....yeah i know ....i need a life....

~S~


----------



## buttercup

I love this. 


And here’s the story of the cow they mentioned (Dudley.)


----------



## skye

This adorable creature is melting my heart! lol    



What the ffffffACK!!!!


----------



## buttercup

skye said:


> This adorable creature is melting my heart! lol
> 
> 
> 
> What the ffffffACK!!!!



Speaking of angry birds, I just happened to come across this a few minutes ago... I thought it was funny:

https://www.boredpanda.com/cockatoo...cebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## basquebromance

"An 18,000-year-old puppy was found remarkably preserved in permafrost, with its hair, teeth, whiskers and eyelashes still intact, in Russia's Far East. "


----------



## buttercup

I'm a little nervous for these doggies but is this flippin cute or what!   It reminds me of seeing entire families of 5 on a moped when I was in South East Asia, lol.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

U.S. lab chimps were dumped on Liberia's Monkey Island and left to starve. Their caretaker saved them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I'm not gonna search for it, cos it'll just make me mad; but I think I saw a headline that maybe a fourth of the koalas died in these wildfires.

Here's a link with some pictures of the fires.

In Australia Wildfires, Scenes Of Smoke, Sparks And Chaos


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Thirsty Koala Displaced by Australia's Bushfires Rushes to Cyclist for Drink of Water


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Thousands of Koalas Feared Dead in Australia Wildfires








> Female koala Anwen recovering from burns at The Port Macquarie Koala Hospital in Port Macquarie, Australia. Volunteers from the Koala Hospital have been working alongside National Parks and Wildlife Service crews searching for koalas following weeks of devastating bushfires across New South Wales and Queensland. Koalas rescued from fire grounds have been brought back to the hospital for treatment. An estimated million hectares of land has been burned by bushfire across Australia following catastrophic fire conditions in recent weeks, killing thousands of koalas along with other wildlife. (Photo by Nathan Edwards/Getty Images)


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

https://nypost.com/2020/01/07/australians-scoop-up-koalas-kangaroos-to-save-them-from-bushfires/


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## buttercup

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



Poor babies.  I love them so much.  It is completely heartbreaking to think about all the animals who died horrible deaths in those fires. Due to evil human beings.

Here's another vid...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

buttercup said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor babies.  I love them so much.  It is completely heartbreaking to think about all the animals who died horrible deaths in those fires. Due to evil human beings.
> 
> Here's another vid...
Click to expand...


Idiots killed off the Tasmanian tigers.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Likkmee

Cool wiki
Sergeant Stubby - Wikipedia


----------



## skye

Helicopters Drop Thousands of Kilos of Food To Feed Starving Animals In Australia!



GOD BLESS THEM!!!!!!BLESS THEM FOREVER!!!!!!


----------



## skye

lot's of love....warm.... warm love....  forever love!  

*Pit Bull Dog Screams Like A Person When He's Happy*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

I thought this was beautiful.  I might not agree with his political views at all, but what he did just melted my heart a little.

That's all, only my opinion.



Bless.
Joaquin Phoenix Liberates Mother Cow And Her Baby Calf From Slaughterhouse


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

Adopted Boy Makes It His Mission to Save Old Dogs Who Need a Home

An eight-year-old boy who has been adopted out of the foster care system has made it his mission in life to save old dogs who need a home.
“People don’t want older people and older dogs. They only want babies and puppies,” Robbie said. Bless him


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

A Corridor Runs Through It — THE BITTER SOUTHERNER


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## bluzman61

TheGreatGatsby said:


>


Now THAT'S a big bunny!


----------



## WinterBorn

I posted about the Great Pyrenees that work protecting the goat herd a friend uses in his business.   They clear overgrown lots and land like nothing else short of a plague of locusts.

They also do it instinctively.    The only training we do is to sit when we enter the enclosure, so they don't jump on us.  The rest is pure instinct.   Each herd has 2 dogs, to protect the herd.    One usually hangs out with the goats, and one will look for high ground to watch.    Bith will charge anything they hear, see or smell, that they think is a threat.

About 2 years ago we had someone mess with one of the fences set up in a local park.   The clips that connect the sections of electric fences can be hard to connect and disconnect.   Someone unhooked one section of fence.   The herd of goats got out and headed up into the neighborhood next to the park.

One doe had given birth the night before.    She, for obvious reasons, did not go with the herd.      The dogs don't herd them, but they do go with them to make sure they are safe.     One dog went with the herd and one stayed with the mother and new baby.    Division of labor.


----------



## Shawnee_b

That's pretty cool.


----------



## skye

love ...I love love love love...............and more love! 


*Angry French bulldog throws tantrum over Cheerios*


----------



## The Purge

"Cute and lovely leopard cat following around its owner" on YouTube


----------



## WinterBorn

skye said:


> love ...I love love love love...............and more love!
> 
> 
> *Angry French bulldog throws tantrum over Cheerios*



Frenchies can be so headstrong.  And they are fearless.    Years ago I worked at a kennel that did daycare.  We had 2 yards.  One for the big dogs and one for the little dogs.   Except this one french bulldog had to be in the big dog yard.   Even there he tried to be a bully.   One great dane was terrified of him.  lol


----------



## skye

WinterBorn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> love ...I love love love love...............and more love!
> 
> 
> *Angry French bulldog throws tantrum over Cheerios*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchies can be so headstrong.  And they are fearless.    Years ago I worked at a kennel that did daycare.  We had 2 yards.  One for the big dogs and one for the little dogs.   Except this one french bulldog had to be in the big dog yard.   Even there he tried to be a bully.   One great dane was terrified of him.  lol
Click to expand...




They are adorable!!!!!  almost human LOL!


----------



## The Purge

skye said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> love ...I love love love love...............and more love!
> 
> 
> *Angry French bulldog throws tantrum over Cheerios*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchies can be so headstrong.  And they are fearless.    Years ago I worked at a kennel that did daycare.  We had 2 yards.  One for the big dogs and one for the little dogs.   Except this one french bulldog had to be in the big dog yard.   Even there he tried to be a bully.   One great dane was terrified of him.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are adorable!!!!!  almost human LOL!
Click to expand...

Come on Skye, admit it....they are so much more adorable than ANY ABNORMAL that posts in USMB!


----------



## skye

The Purge said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> love ...I love love love love...............and more love!
> 
> 
> *Angry French bulldog throws tantrum over Cheerios*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchies can be so headstrong.  And they are fearless.    Years ago I worked at a kennel that did daycare.  We had 2 yards.  One for the big dogs and one for the little dogs.   Except this one french bulldog had to be in the big dog yard.   Even there he tried to be a bully.   One great dane was terrified of him.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are adorable!!!!!  almost human LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on Skye, admit it....they are so much more adorable than ANY ABNORMAL that posts in USMB!
Click to expand...




Absolutely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skye

this made my year......LOLadorable little bird!




*Cockatiel　 "Another One Bites the Dust"*


----------



## Shawnee_b

haha Looks and sounds happy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Zookeepers become therapy humans to lonely animals | Commentary


----------



## Likkmee




----------



## skye

MOROCHO IS  hero!     ^^^^^^


----------



## buttercup

I love this story.  It's as if it was meant to be!


----------



## Marion Morrison

The story of my life every pre-dawn:


----------



## Marion Morrison

^ her BF is out there right now. They like each other.

She sniffed his butt earlier, they go face to face and kinda kiss.
She hasn't been busting my balls as much lately, and is happier, I like that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

These stories always amaze me to the core.... the love ....the caring for such  little insignificant  creatures that some humans would not give a second thought. Bless them....bless those kind souls.


----------



## Shawnee_b

skye said:


> These stories always amaze me to the core.... the love ....the caring for such  little insignificant  creatures that some humans would not give a second thought. Bless them....bless those kind souls.


 Cool! Poor critters. All love, deserve love and help in return.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> These stories always amaze me to the core.... the love ....the caring for such  little insignificant  creatures that some humans would not give a second thought. Bless them....bless those kind souls.



My only worry is whether the turtle can relax when slanted like that.


----------



## skye

TheGreatGatsby said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> These stories always amaze me to the core.... the love ....the caring for such  little insignificant  creatures that some humans would not give a second thought. Bless them....bless those kind souls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only worry is whether the turtle can relax when slanted like that.
Click to expand...



Turtle is fine IMO ....much better than before.


----------



## Corazon

TheGreatGatsby said:


>


Cloning scares me....


----------



## Corazon




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Caretakers say dolphins at popular spot miss tourists and keep leaving ‘gifts’ on shore
					

Dolphins who frequent Australia’s Tin Can Bay, a popular tourist spot, have taken to bringing “gifts” ashore, apparently missing the visitors who would normally be lined up to feed them before the …




					thehill.com


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

8 Facts About the Animals of Chernobyl
					

Researchers thought the site of the 1986 Chernobyl disaster was unable to support life. But a bunch of wolves, deer, wild boars, bears, and foxes disagree.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Corazon

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 339406


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Corazon

TheGreatGatsby said:


>


So sad these animals are facing extinction just because some people think their horns are....aphrodisiac


----------



## skye

it's love...just love.



*Sick Shelter Pit Bull Captures 2-Year-Old Girl's Heart *


----------



## Captain Caveman

This is my dog holding my pen for me.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Captain Caveman

Took my dog to the opticians today, didn't realise he was shortsighted. Sorted.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

She ran callin wiiiiiiild fire


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

*Hand Feeding Birds - *


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> *Hand Feeding Birds - *



Never got a wild bird to land on my hand yet.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

Love...

*Singing nightingale. The best bird song.*


----------



## skye

so beautiful .... I am listenting to this lately....I love it ...peaceful ......my heart appreciates it.....

bless all creatures earth, sea, and land. BLESS

*Nightingale song. Chirping and singing bird in the spring morning.*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

I love so much!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

*Cute Hummingbird Bathing Washing Belly in Water Stream *


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

I don't have enough  words to express my love for that  little  snoring  hummingbird 


*Snoring hummingbird - *


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## JohnHI

I love this one


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

Something uplifting for a change,  among all the chaos and violence we watch daily on the news.




*5-year-old girl helps save swan from drain*















						VIDEO: 5-year-old girl helps save swan from drain
					

An angry swan, a storm drain and a pint-sized hero; how a 5-year-old girl ended up saving a bird’s life.




					www.fox10tv.com


----------



## buttercup

Sometimes all one needs is a little love.  Look at this transformation.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Cairo,  no ordinary war dog.  The last thing Osama bin Laden saw before Rob O'Neill put a bullet in his eye was an American  dog.








						Inside story of Cairo, the dog that helped catch Osama bin Laden
					

When Navy SEAL Will Chesney first met a military working dog named Cairo, he didn’t know this canine would be The One: a fearless warrior with a soft side, an attack dog who would know the differen…




					nypost.com


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## basquebromance

Michigan parents adopt puppy with cleft lip for son, 2, born with cleft lip
					

This sweet pup is truly boy’s best friend.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## basquebromance

Oklahoma State University bull rider dies after being bucked from bull during rodeo
					

An Oklahoma State University college student has died after being bucked off of his bull during a bull riding competition in Texas.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## skye

I totally adore him and I follow him LOL  

*My name is Buddy Mercury!! Singing Piano Dog Sensation!!*


----------



## skye

and Buddy Mercury with his little sister.....both singing and she is copying him  and  throwing  her head back like him  hahaha ....this is  so adorable..... 



*Buddy Mercury and Lil Sis, The Dynamic Duo! Aroooooo!!*


----------



## buttercup




----------



## basquebromance

Dog owner's heartbreaking obituary for her golden retriever sweeps the internet
					

Sallie Gregory Hammet wrote an obituary for her golden retriever Charlie after he passed away from cancer.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## basquebromance

Bulldog puppy born with Mickey Mouse ears on its back
					

Oh boy! A bulldog puppy in California was born with Mickey Mouse's famous ears on its back.




					abc30.com


----------



## buttercup




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Nope nope nope nope nope

"Gosh where's my gun " He sezz
Why didn't he pick up a rock sooner

Double genius long pork

The whole 6 minutes nope nope nope nope video here
scroll down








						Intense video: Cougar stalks hiker for 6 full minutes in Utah
					

A wild cougar stalked a Utah hiker for a full 6 minutes over the weekend in a terrifying ordeal which the man videoed.




					notthebee.com
				



Bad kitty
Never get out of the boat never get out of the boat never get out of the boat


----------



## skye

too much love here......just too much!  





*Adorable Baby Lion Thinks His Tiny Roar Is the Mightiest in the Land—*


----------



## basquebromance

31-year-old ban on pit bull breed lifted in Denver
					

DENVER (KDVR) — Denver voters chose to lift the ban on the pit bull breed that has been in place since 1989. With this measure passing, pit bull owners would need to get a provisional permit …




					kdvr.com


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Dog chases off shark swimming near North Queensland beach
					

A phone camera has captured the moment a dog chased off a shark swimming in the shallows off an island in N...




					www.9news.com.au


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

A public service announcement

*Do Not Let Moose Lick Your Car








						Most Canada Story Ever: Canada Officials Warn Motorists "Do Not Let Moose Lick Your Car"
					

Motorists in Jasper, Canada have received road warnings that you would only see in the Great White North: "DO NOT LET MOOSE LICK YOUR CAR!" I guess this is a problem our northern neighbors are dealing with, Moose walking out of the woods and licking cars.




					notthebee.com
				




Motorists in Jasper, Canada have received road warnings that you would only see in the Great White North: "DO NOT LET MOOSE LICK YOUR CAR!" I guess this is a problem our northern neighbors are dealing with, Moose walking out of the woods and licking cars.*


----------



## skye

*A tiny owl was saved after getting stuck in the Rockefeller Center tree: ‘It’s the Christmas miracle of 2020’*












			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/11/19/rockefeller-center-christmas-tree-owl-rescued/


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Ridgerunner

Gracie









						http://www.quora.com/Have-you-ever-experienced-something-you-cant-explain/answer/Cathy-Raiser
					

http://www.quora.com/Have-you-ever-experienced-something-you-cant-explain/answer/Cathy-Raiser




					qr.ae


----------



## Gracie

Ridgerunner said:


> Gracie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.quora.com/Have-you-ever-experienced-something-you-cant-explain/answer/Cathy-Raiser
> 
> 
> http://www.quora.com/Have-you-ever-experienced-something-you-cant-explain/answer/Cathy-Raiser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qr.ae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 427526


I usually don't come in these threads. Too many horror stories of animal abuse may be lying in wait. But...I read the link. 
Yes. I experienced similar. Gracie found my breast cancer lump. Karma, when I fell, would stand over me patiently waiting for me to wrap my arms around her neck, then she would slowly back up until I could sit up, then stand there rock solid and braced herself, for me to use her neck muscles and upper shoulders to stand up on my own.

Thanks for the nice story. I love dogs. I sure miss mine. But I will never get another one until I get out of where I am now.


----------



## progressive hunter

hunter and joe biden were sitting on the .porch one sunny after noon. joes new dog duke? was sitting on the floor in front of them licking himself. hunter turned to joe and said dad I sure wish I could do that,,

joe looked at him and said boy you better pet him first cause I tried that the other day and thats how I broke my foot,,,


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

*What the buck? Czech police seeking hunter’s gun stolen by deer            *
What the buck? Czech police seeking hunter’s gun stolen by deer


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## lg325

60 Rare Vietnam War Photos | Groovy History  The ones here only get an inch long


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Tiny fawn spotted 'cozying up' next to the headstone of unknown US soldier at a cemetery
					

This story was last updated in June 2020. A worker at a national park in Georgia was moved ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## basquebromance

Hero German Shepherd saves owner's life by dragging him to phone after stroke
					

Loyal pooch Sadie rushed to her owner's side after he collapsed at his home in New Jersey, US, licking his face to keep him awake and then pulling him to his phone




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The Nicobar Pigeon is the closest relative to the extinct dodo. And it is endangered.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Here is a young Nicobar Pigeon. Unlike the dodo, it looks like a flying bird to me.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## basquebromance

controversial animal opinions?

an alligator is much nicer than a goose...geese are the world's meanest creatures

the St Bernard Puppy is the world's cutest animal


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Muhammed

Convict the crow, a reliable harbinger of oncoming springtime is in the neighborhood again. Crowing early this morning. Even though he can sometimes be a nuisance, I admit that I missed him because I haven't seen him in months.

It seems that apparently he got married. He's got another adult crow with him. And a couple of youngsters tagging along.

Folks in the neighborhood call him Convict because he wears an ankle monitor. And one time he landed on a clothesline and stole the underwire out of an elderly neighbor's bra.


----------



## basquebromance

"A stray dog kept stealing a purple unicorn from Dollar General, so an animal control officer bought it for him"






so he gets rewarded for being a crook?

LOCK HIM UP! LOCK HIM UP! LOCK HIM UP! LOCK HIM UP! LOCK HIM UP!


----------



## basquebromance

LOCK HER UP! LOCK HER UP!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## skye

In Push For Diversity, Military Canine Units To Give Equal Opportunities To Chihuahuas  -  



Babylon Bee



"So far, there have been no Chihuahuas capable of taking down a 250-pound man by the arm, so the military has elected to eliminate that test altogether.

Military leaders confirmed the current plan is just to invite every breed of dog and hang out, eat doggy treats, and have a good time while taking diversity courses.

"We're proud of this beautiful mosaic we have created here," said one Staff Sergeant while knitting a cute sweater for Squeaker, his working dog. "This is what our military is all about!"


----------



## skye

My favorite puppy video on earth ever! Period.   





*Dog looks at its owners' plate of food and then looks away as he gets caught*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> In Push For Diversity, Military Canine Units To Give Equal Opportunities To Chihuahuas  -
> 
> 
> 
> Babylon Bee
> 
> 
> 
> "So far, there have been no Chihuahuas capable of taking down a 250-pound man by the arm, so the military has elected to eliminate that test altogether.
> 
> Military leaders confirmed the current plan is just to invite every breed of dog and hang out, eat doggy treats, and have a good time while taking diversity courses.
> 
> "We're proud of this beautiful mosaic we have created here," said one Staff Sergeant while knitting a cute sweater for Squeaker, his working dog. "This is what our military is all about!"
> 
> 
> View attachment 475200



Babylon Bee > Onion all day long.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## basquebromance

3 out of 4 kittens don’t care about diversity


----------



## skye

lovelovelove love so much!!!

Cat begs to have his back scratched, and has the most hilarious reaction to it!​


----------



## skye

and this one......


Owner spots his English bulldog on a walk and stops to talk to him.​


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

Guy Finds Wild Koala In The Back Seat Of This Car​


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Deer save fluffy wittle wabbit from hawk
Stomps hawks guts out


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

Sometimes I think that animals understand more about love,  about compassion and understanding,  than human beings.

Koko's Tribute to Robin Williams​


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

__





						Attack Detected
					





					www.chonday.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Wait for it


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

They pretty much domesticated bears in Russia.


----------



## skye

Dramatic moment heroic farm animals rescue chicken from hawk attack​This poor chicken looked like being a hawk’s lunch until two brave farmyard mates came to the rescue in a dramatic video.

And the goat saves him! 

















						Hero farm animals rescue chicken buddy from hawk in dramatic video
					

“I was so proud of the rooster and the goat jumping in to defend our chicken,” the 59-year-old farmer said. “I was also very relieved that the chicken survived.”




					nypost.com


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Shut up woman 
Dean got this


----------



## skye

I love....hahaaaa...I think......I mean  this is so funny! 


Hilarious conversation between shepherd and his goat​


----------



## WinterBorn

skye said:


> I love....hahaaaa...I think......I mean  this is so funny!
> 
> 
> Hilarious conversation between shepherd and his goat​



Goats can be hilarious animals.  I worked as a goatherd for almost 3 years when I first retired.   We had 4 herds of 35 to 40 goats that we took all over the Greater Atlanta area to clear overgrown foliage.    There is a LOT of personality in a herd of goats.   Sometimes more than you want.  lol


----------



## skye

WinterBorn said:


> Goats can be hilarious animals.  I worked as a goatherd for almost 3 years when I first retired.   We had 4 herds of 35 to 40 goats that we took all over the Greater Atlanta area to clear overgrown foliage.    There is a LOT of personality in a herd of goats.   Sometimes more than you want.  lol




Yes....they are funny! 

And that one is amazing! LOL


----------



## WinterBorn

skye said:


> Yes....they are funny!
> 
> And that one is amazing! LOL



We had one named Pickles that was VERY vocal.   He would answer me when I talked to him for as long as I kept it up.   Others would just reply once or twice.

Here is a trivia fact for you.   A mother and newborn can recognize each other's voice, in a large herd, after the baby is an hour old.   One year we had 33 babies for the combined herds (155 head).   Herding adult goats is not bad.  Herding baby goats is like herding cats.   But we would want to make sure the Momma and baby went together.   So we loaded the babies first.  When they cried out, the Mommas would come running.


----------



## progressive hunter

WinterBorn said:


> We had one named Pickles that was VERY vocal.   He would answer me when I talked to him for as long as I kept it up.   Others would just reply once or twice.
> 
> Here is a trivia fact for you.   A mother and newborn can recognize each other's voice, in a large herd, after the baby is an hour old.   One year we had 33 babies for the combined herds (155 head).   Herding adult goats is not bad.  Herding baby goats is like herding cats.   But we would want to make sure the Momma and baby went together.   So we loaded the babies first.  When they cried out, the Mommas would come running.


----------



## WinterBorn

The top pic is of a yearling I name Eeyore.   He had a rough first 6 months of life.   He was so sick his mother stopped letting him nurse.   I would carry him up hills and hold him up to get the good greenery.   He is now much bigger and still remembers me.

The bottom pic is of a month old baby of one of the old goats named Leather Tuscadero.    We are having a quiet conversation.


----------



## skye

What beautiful babies!!!       ^^^^^


----------



## WinterBorn

skye said:


> What beautiful babies!!!       ^^^^^





 

 



The pics above are of one of favorite goats.  Her name is Annabelle.   The first two pics are from the day she was born.






Best pics I could get of the babies that year.   This is about half of them.   But they were still, so I got what I could get.


----------



## skye




----------



## skye

I saw this and  it  made my day, week month! 


"When the Cat  Is Plotting to Kill You And The Dog Is Trying to Warn You......"


----------



## skye

Not all is bad in this world..... there is sweetness too!


----------



## skye

Meanwhile in San Francisco

but this is different.... this is not looting    LOL is adoration... totally and most completely! I'm melting in love here LOL🥰


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

love love!!!!!

omg I just adore!!!!!


----------



## skye

And this..... I wanted to share with y'all!

I'm in a total meltdown of love here! LOL!


----------



## skye

Guy Teaches His Rescued Gosling How To Fly  -​


----------



## sparky

all my pigs are knocked up........




~S~


----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## sparky

#3 is gonna pop soon

methinks they're all going to send the supremes a >>>>





~S~


----------



## skye

this is adorable! 

Turtle Is His Dad's Shadow And He's Obsessed With Looking Deep Into His Eyes | The Dodo Soulmates​


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

Some good news for the soul....not everything has to be so bad...Bless the puppie, bless her who adopted him!


----------



## sparky

_'Runtly_' has assumed residence in my office,   he's also able to jump outta his box and run amok....not to mods here, if you see any pig related postings, it ain't me ......~S~


----------



## skye




----------



## skye

(((Baby    )))


----------



## skye

This is beyond words beautiful! it  gives faith in humanity!😍


----------



## skye

Animal life never ceases to  amaze me~ 😍😍😍


----------



## skye

🥰🥰🥰


----------



## skye




----------



## skye

❤️


----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## progressive hunter

skye said:


>


either that or shes drunk,,,


----------



## skye

progressive hunter said:


> either that or shes drunk,,,




LOL nooooooooo she is not drunk, she walks perfectly well, like a horse!


----------



## skye

is this adorable or what! LOL


----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## skye

you have to be quick to watch these ....because after a  short while they dissapear and become unavailable for some reason,

another beautiful one! 😍


----------



## skye

more love!!!!!!😍


----------



## skye




----------



## skye

😍


----------



## skye




----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## skye

a drop of sweetness in this depressing world!


----------



## skye

Kitty


----------



## lg325

Mostly white Eagle.


----------



## skye

yum babies! YUM!


----------



## skye




----------



## skye

Just melting with    total love here LOL 🥰


----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## progressive hunter

skye said:


>


if we do that in the human world we get called a male chauvinist,,


----------



## skye

😄


----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------

